
Building with Content Choreography - Ashuu
http://www.jordanm.co.uk/post/21863299677/building-with-content-choreography
======
Ashuu
And here is the demo
[http://www.jordanm.co.uk/lab/contentchoreography](http://www.jordanm.co.uk/lab/contentchoreography)

